# Primer bulb loosing prime



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I have a 2002 Yamaha F60tlr 4 stroke. Its the carbed 4 stroke year. 
After shutting down and poling for 30 mins or so the bulb is empty and I have to re prime it.
I just replaced the bulb with oem yamaha bulb.
All the fuel lines are new and all the connections are tight. If I prime the bulb the night before a trip the next morning the bulb has lost its prime.
The motor is a cold starter but once it starts I never have any problems with the motor at any rpm. After I pole for a while it is hard to start again.
I also replaced the fuel pump as a guess.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

There's a thread in the general section on this subject. It's worth reading


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Inline check valve? I would think the primer bulb would have a check built in, but it sounds like a check valve not working properly.


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

backbone said:


> I have a 2002 Yamaha F60tlr 4 stroke. Its the carbed 4 stroke year.
> After shutting down and poling for 30 mins or so the bulb is empty and I have to re prime it.
> I just replaced the bulb with oem yamaha bulb.
> All the fuel lines are new and all the connections are tight. If I prime the bulb the night before a trip the next morning the bulb has lost its prime.
> ...


Is the bulb vertical? If it is not, the fuel will drain back slowly, thus losing prime.

***EDIT*** When I say vertical, the inlet should be at the bottom and the outlet at the top.


----------

